
Ask HN: What are the proven techniques to build Twitter following? - dimasf
New startup, new twitter account, almost no followers yet. What are the good ways to build the following?
======
siquick
[http://www.programmingformarketers.com/automatic-twitter-
fol...](http://www.programmingformarketers.com/automatic-twitter-followers/)

It's dirty but it works.

I'm of the opinion that it's important to maintain a good ratio of
following:followers

If you follow 10,000 but only have 100 followers then people will assume
you're spam and not follow you.

You can also use something like [http://quuu.co/](http://quuu.co/) which
automates the posting of content via Buffer.

Alternatively, you could just join Twitter conversations naturally and build
your following that way.

In my experience, Twitter doesn't give the best traffic (both quantity and
quality) compared to other acquisition sources.

~~~
ruler88
What are some of the 'best traffic' sources that you referred to?

~~~
siquick
Completely depends on your area of relevance and if you're B2B or B2C and I'm
not sure what you are.

For example, for a music app/site you would get strong and qualified traffic
from Facebook ads, targetted at users who like the artists and record labels
you feature. Or you could look at Pinterest, posting album covers.

One of the best for me has been Medium, way more effective than any blog I
ever had. Probably because of the built-in userbase, and the SEO efforts that
any blog would have to take a huge effort to build up.

------
dragonbonheur
1- Use Moz.com Followerwonk or similar tools to find the followers and the
people who follow (and their followers and the people who they follow) the
influencers in your sector.

2- Find if they publish any blogs with RSS fields

3- take those feeds and build an IFTTT script to publish links to those blog
stories, you can also link to them through your own automated story
aggregation site (you can use IFTTT to publish to Tumblr, adding links to your
own product concatenated to the RSS story.

4- Be ready to turn your IFTTT bots off at any moment, if necessary

5- Eventually because you've been automatically published links to stories
with the same context, other Twitter followers will find your Twitter feed.

6- Prepare yourself to suspect that the majority of Marketers' Twitter
accounts may not be all human after all /s

~~~
siquick
Out of interest, why point 4?

~~~
dragonbonheur
Some people may see their RSS feed as their exclusive IP. Even if "Syndicated"
is in the name of the protocol.

------
tyrollins
Get influencers to follow you. It's easier to convince the one than the 1,000
but if you get the 1, the 1,000 will follow.

Follow and engage a few verified users in your niche, maybe they'll follow
back.

------
gadders
It's like rap music. To get new followers, start a beef.

